# bulk gone bad



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

For the past 7 weeks Iv been trying to bulk and add some much needed muscle mass. I attempted the clean bulk route for 5 weeks and gained possibly 1lb in that time. During the bulk I was hitting 2800 cals every day without fail with a split of 40% carbs, 35% protein and 25% fat. Due to the lack of progress I have for the last 2 weeks stuck to my previous diet but added cheat foods when ever I wanted them. I havent recorded the cheat foods but I would imagine that they must have taken me to the 3000 cal mark.

Starting from monday I will increasing my calories to 3200 clean with the additional cheat snacks removed. My question is do I maintain my current macro split or should I change to a different split. Would I be better adding more fats or carbs ?

Any advice will be greatly received as Im beginning to loose heart.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi aad123

Are these figures you have come up with or are you using macros calculated from your personal weight? PM some info around your current weight, level of activity ect . I will calculate how much calories you require to start bulking. Key is to get your protein and Fat right and then fill the rest of your calories needs with carbs.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What's your stats mate?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I will post some details later this evening on my diet and training.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Current weight 12 stone 5 pounds.

Height 5 ft 8 inch.

Bodyfat 14% ish.

Train 3 times a week using push pull legs.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Up your intake dude, 3200 sounds very low, unless your a 6 year old :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Basic diet

M1

3whole eggs 100g oats 1 spoon p.butter

M2

1 tin tuna 1 spoon Mayo 2 wholemeal bread 1 apple

M3

200g chicken 200g rice 100g green beans 1 banana

M4

Changes daily - family meal

M5

2scoops of whey 100g oats 1 spoon p.butter.

Excluding me 4 the rest comes to 2800 calories so with meal 4 added in I should hit 3200 easily.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I work that lot out to be 2500, so it could be just that your taking in a few hundred cals less than you think, where do you get your numbers from mate?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

never get why you guys count kcals and macros and what not, a bulk's a bulk, drink a few pints of milk a day on top of your normal diet and you will bulk???

seems like you're overthinking it


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mate

Increase you calories, I can tell that without doing any calculations.

If your training and want to see gains. At 12 stones 5 lbs, 3000calories is not enough. 2500 is what is required for an average man not training!

Aim for 3200 - 3500 calories for a couple of weeks and hopefully you should notice some gains.

Your ratio are ok ish, however in my opinion I would increase the carbs at times of bulking.

Also are your sure your fat is 25% as your diet does not seem it to be that much


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> never get why you guys count kcals and macros and what not, a bulk's a bulk, drink a few pints of milk a day on top of your normal diet and you will bulk???
> 
> seems like you're overthinking it


If your diet is way off a couple of pints of milk won't do jack.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

In a nutshell................EAT MORE


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Look on the brightside... You didn't get fat and you have proven that 2800 cal is maintenance for ya.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't wait for your thread 4 months into the bulk:

5'8"

14 stone

BF 20% ish

And you're only a little bit stronger.

What were you even expecting to see in 5 weeks??

Bulk = Gonna let go and get fat for a while.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

add one of these a day to your diet and you will grow


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dux said:


> If your diet is way off a couple of pints of milk won't do jack.


milk wasn't the main point, the overthinking.... couple of hundred kcals either way, won't make a difference

four pints of milk is over 1300kcals.... that will compensate and more for a poor calorific intake otherwise


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

faultline said:


> I work that lot out to be 2500, so it could be just that your taking in a few hundred cals less than you think, where do you get your numbers from mate?


Most of the values are taken directly off the food packaging and put into fitday. I just build up a daily list and it gives me the cals and macro split.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Can't wait for your thread 4 months into the bulk:
> 
> 5'8"
> 
> ...


Not sure how to take this reply ???

I dont want to be upping my bodyfat too high but I will obvoiusly gain some fat along the way.

Strengthwise I dont really care what weights I lift as Im looking to gain lean mass not strength. If I was bothered about strength then I would train for that purpose but I am looking for a bodybuilding physique not a power lifters.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for leaving the replys so late but just got back from a family meal.

Roast pork, mash, roast potatoes, stuffin, carrots, sprouts and loads of gravy all washed down with apple pie and custard. Thats a good start to the new bulk.

I take the points on board and I will be looking to increase my intake and up my fats. I now know that my current maintance level is 2800 calories a day so upping to 3300 should get the ball rolling.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The above will be tomorrows food based on spag bol for dinner.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

aad123 said:


> Strengthwise I dont really care what weights I lift as Im looking to gain lean mass not strength.


Surely the two are linked?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Strength and size are linked but the two do not increase at the same rate.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm cracking in 4000-4500 and only just gaining at 98kg 18%bf...

If you are active + train + work + etc you'll need heaps of calories to bulk. There is a sticky to gaining weight on here, very good and gives you all the calculations to use.

Here is a basic set of calculators but I've selected the bulking one - http://www.freedieting.com/tools/weight_gain_calculator.htm


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep upping the food. I eat 6000 cals and 500g protein a day. I'm growing and I'm 122KG.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm 12st and eating 5060 very clean calories per day and my weight gain is slow. I'm very active though.


----------

